
Tutorial: Metacompilers - eterps
http://www.bayfronttechnologies.com/mc_tutorial.html
======
aaronblohowiak
This is amazing. Thank you for posting it!

~~~
eterps
You're welcome. I am still amazed that nobody knows about this stuff, this
website exists quite a long time, and the techniques it presents are from
1964!

------
joecomotion
Any chance someone could update this to work with a recent FF, Safari, or
Chrome?

~~~
aaronblohowiak
it seems to work in chrome. you have to select the _appropriate_ input and the
code and then click compile.

